# Webserver vs Homeserver



## Alice (20. April 2014)

Hallo.

Ich stehe vor folgendem Problem.

Ich habe aktuell einen Vertrag bei All-Inkl.com. Habe dort das "große" Webhosting Paket. Ich bin nicht zufrieden. Die letzen Jahre war es gut, aber in letzter Zeit häufen sich komische Probleme.

- Server reagiert mehrere Sekunden nicht
- Häufige (kurze) komplett Ausfälle
- Neue Funktionen lassen sich nur mit sehr viel Mühe umsetzen*

* Ich wurde auf einen neuen Server umgezogen. Nun kann ich keine SVG-Dateien mehr bearbeiten. Der Support weiss nicht mehr weiter.  Viele alternativen (z.B. Programme) stehen nicht zur Verfügung, weil es nur ein "Webhosting" Paket ist. In Sachen PHP-Version stehe ich praktisch unter Bevormundung.

Ich überlege mit meiner Webseite auf einen eigenen Homeserver zu ziehen.

- Sehr Leistungsfähiger PC ist vorhanden
- Upload: 10 MBit
- Download: 150 MBit

So ein richtiger Server ist mit 100/100 angebunden oder? Aber die nutze ich als Kunde ja wohl kaum alleine.

Ich erwarte am Tag bis zu 3000 User.

Würde das meine Leitung packen?

PS: Hier geht es nicht um Serversicherheit.


----------



## c0mecl4rity (21. April 2014)

Rechne es dir doch einfach aus, du wirst ja wissen bzw. ermitteln
können wie groß der durchschnittliche Datendurchsatz eines Seitenaufrufs ist.

Das dann mit deinen 3000 Usern zusammengeklatscht und schon weißt du,
dass das vermutlich nicht so gut hinauhen wird. 

Keine Ahnung mit wie viel ein Server im Idealfall angebunden ist,
aber die Leitungen von Normalverbrauchern werden sicher nur für eine 
sehr kleine Nutzerzahl zu gebrauchen sein. 

Da man als nromaler Nutzer auch normalerweise eher hohe Down- als Uploadraten benötigt.
Oder will, wie auch immer.


----------



## saftmeister (21. April 2014)

Warum nicht einen virtuellen Root-Server? Da kannst du drauf tun und lassen, was du willst. Wissen über die Materie natürlich vorausgesetzt. Aber die scheinst du ja zu haben, wenn du zu Hause einen aufsetzen willst.

Hier kannst du dich über Kosten informieren:

http://www.webhostlist.de/v-server/search/


----------



## Alice (22. April 2014)

Mit was für einer Leitung ist denn ein Server so angebunden?

Ich habe die Möglichkeit auf eine 200/200 Leitung. Kostet zwar etwas in der Anschaffung, wäre dann aber Unabhängig und nur das zählt für mich.

Ich hätte einen Server-Administrator zur Hand.


----------



## saftmeister (22. April 2014)

Hast du denn auch die Möglichkeit, eine statische IP zu bekommen? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit einer dynamischen IP bei der DENIC nach einem Nameserver-Eintrag bekommt. Außerdem musst du den Strom für den Server bezahlen, und für alle sonstigen Geräte, die du für die Anbindung benötigst. Nicht zu sprechen von den redundanten Systemen, die du für einen System-Ausfall vorhalten müsstest.

Ich persönlich würde ein Stück Verantwortung abgeben und mit dem 1% leben, dass man dann riskiert. Habe seit 7 Jahren einen vRoot und bin zufrieden. Nur der Preis, den ich zahle, ist nicht ganz zeitgemäß.

Ich empfehle, dir das gut zu überlegen.

Zu deiner Frage: Normalerweise sollte ein Server mit 100MBit up und 100MBit down angebunden sein, natürlich hängt es aber immer vom Anwendungsfall ab. Sicher bekommst du auch 1GB u/d für einen vernünftigen Preis.

Hier mal ein Beispiel (2GB RAM, 50GB HDD, 2Cores CPU, 200MBit) 4,17€ + Steuer / Mon: https://bestellsystem.lansol.de/produkte/vserver

Wenn du die webhostlist-Suche verwendest, kannst du schon einiges vorauswählen. Die restlichen Detail-Infos stehen immer auf den Angebotsseiten des jeweiligen Anbieters.


----------



## Alice (16. Oktober 2014)

Frage: Bei welchem Anbieter bist du denn @saftmeister?


----------



## saftmeister (16. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pretago.de/


----------



## Alice (16. Oktober 2014)

Die sehen - auf den ersten Blick - aber nicht wirklich Professional aus...

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo einen realistischen Traffic-Rechner? Bin aktuell im Kopf wieder beim Homeserver um völlig Frei zu sein (Bevormundung).


----------



## ikosaeder (17. Oktober 2014)

Miss doch mal mit Firebug, wieviel Traffic ein Seitenaufruf verursacht. Das mal 3000 ist einzelner Schätzwert. Hat dein aktueller Hoster keine Traffic Statistik?


----------



## Alice (17. Oktober 2014)

Danke!

138,3 KB (im Moment). Das wären dann bei 3000 gleichzeitigen Benutzern (auf der Startseite als Musterbeispiel) 414.900 KB. Das sind rund 405 MB. Meine aktuelle Leitung schafft 10 MBit in der Sekunde im Upload. Das sollte doch zu schaffen sein...

Ich muss aber auch ehrlicherweise gestehen das mich ein Homeserver auch sehr reizen würde.  Irgendwann muss (weil ich möchte) ich damit meine ersten Erfahrungen machen und wer weiss... vielleicht bin ich ein guter Server-Admin.  Meinen Webserver habe ich bis heute sauber gehalten, trotz großer Sicherheitslücken in der Forensoftware (vBulletin) bzw. den Erweiterungen (vBSeo). Meine PHP, HTML und CSS Kentnisse sind auch deutlich besser als noch vor einem Jahr.

Wobei sich ein Homeserver in Sachen Geld nicht rechnet. Ein VServer kostet ca. 30,00 Euro im Monat und das ist keine Summe für mich.


----------



## Alice (18. Oktober 2014)

Stand hier nicht eben noch ein Beitrag?


----------



## ComFreek (18. Oktober 2014)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss aber auch ehrlicherweise gestehen das mich ein Homeserver auch sehr reizen würde.


Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Die meisten Anbieter haben nicht "exotischere" Sprachen wie Ruby, Node.js oder Erlang.

Wie viel *gleichzeitige* Nutzer hast du in deinem bestimmten Zeitintervall denn? Du hast 3000 am Tag, aber die greifen natürlich nicht alle in derselben Sekunde auf deine Seite zu.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Nun kann ich keine SVG-Dateien mehr bearbeiten.


Du meinst, es gibt kein bestimmtes CLI-Programm mehr, das du vorher genutzt hattest, oder?

Das ist mit der statischen IP ist ein wichtiger Punkt, den @saftmeister angemerkt hat.

PS: Ja, da stand ein Beitrag, der nun von einem anderen Mod gelöscht worden ist. Grund war, dass dieser "inhaltslos" war, geschadet hätte er allerdings nicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## Alice (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ComFreek! 

Es sind um die 3000 User an einem Tag. Zumindest noch mit der alten Software. Wieviel es in einem bestimmten Intervall sind weiss ich gerade nicht. Habe ich leider auch nie wirklich rechachiert.

Mein "Server" musste umziehen innerhalb des Providers. Seit dem kann ich mit SVG nicht mehr arbeiten. ImageMagick wirft nur leere Bilder aus. All-Inkl.com interessiert es trotz "Businesskunde" nicht. Von einem eigenem Server konnten die mich auch nicht überzeugen. Ab 100,00 Euro im Monat und ich kann trotzdem nicht alles installieren was ich will und muss den Techniker im Stundentakt bezahlen.

Beispiel: Inskape (Programm) installation um die 100,00 - 200,00 Euro.

Daher bin ich in Gedanken auch bei einem VServer oder besser Homeserver. Zwecks Rechenleistung mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen. Der Flaschenhals wäre evtl. die Leitung mit aktuellen 150/10 in der Sekunde. Ich bin auch von einem VServer nicht anbgeneigt, hätte aber nicht die selbe Kontrolle wie einem bei mir zuhause. Dort könnte ich jederzeit den Stecker ziehen... 

Ich glaube ich kann einen feste IP "mieten" bzw. als Option zu meinem Vertrag hinzubuchen.


----------



## Alfi2015 (27. Oktober 2014)

Da ich noch nicht berechtigt bin, eigene Themen zu erstellen, hänge ich mich mal hier rein und hoffe auf Verständnis.

Meine Ausgangssituation: Ich möchte von Zeit zu Zeit bestimmte Ausgangsdaten, mit denen eine Unterseite meiner Website arbeiten soll, aktualisieren. Diese Daten liegen auf einer Datenbank auf einem MySQL-Server von Strato. Strato erlaubt für dieses Produkt keinen externen Zugriff auf die MySQL-Datenbank. Da die Daten auf der DB entsprechend den Regeln relationaler DBs vorliegen müssen, handelt es sich bei der Aktualisierung der Daten nicht um eine Tabelle, sondern um ca. 10.

Im Moment schreibe ich die Daten "von Hand" (Import-Funktion) im phpmyadmin von CSV-Dateien in die betr. Tabellen. Wenn ich diesen Vorgang automatisieren könnte, wäre ich zufrieden. Besser wäre es wenn ich mit PHP oder mit welcher Art von Skript auch immer die Daten entweder vom Rechner auf den MySQL-Server von Strato schreiben könnte oder vom MySQL-Server auf meinem Localhost (XAMPP) auf den von Strato. Dann könnte ich regelmäßig das entsprechende Skript, das Paßwortgesichert auf einer "Mini-Website" auf einem Unterverzeichnis meiner Website läge, laufen lassen und vorher direkt aus der Access-Datenbank, wo ich die Daten produziere, diese auf den Localhost rüberschieben.

Soweit meine Überlegungen. Ich beabsichtige kein gängiges Content-Management-System zu benutzen. Es handelt sich um eine ganz normale Website, deren Unterseiten i.d.R. statisch sind und deren dynamische Seiten ganz konventionell mit php/MySQL aufgebaut werden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für das Verständnis für einen guten DBler, der aber bei der Webentwicklung vollkommen am Anfang steht.

Gruß

A.


----------



## Alice (26. November 2016)

Tja... Es sind wieder 2 Jahre vergangen und ich stehe wieder vor der selben Frage.  Mittlerweile habe ich eine 400 MBit Download und 20 MBit Upload Leitung. Die feste IP habe ich bereits soviel ich weiss, aber ich kann das - wenn nicht schon vorhanden- dazubuchen. Ich habe auch einen sehr schnellen Rechner (i7 6700K, 32GB, 500GB M2 SSD + 3TB HDD) zur Verfügung, den man als Server benutzen könnte.

Gibt es Apache für Windows?

Da ich das ganze Thema bisher nicht in Angriff genommen habe, habe ich mich auch nicht wirklich mit der Thematik beschäfigt, aber die Bevormundung des Hosters geht mir mittlerweile so richtig auf den Sack. Das geht nicht und dies geht nicht... 

Wie gesagt kann ich mich in eine Aufgabe reinarbeiten, wenn ich denn weiss, wo das "Ziel" ist. Am liebsten würde ich das ganze mit Windows machen.


----------



## sheel (26. November 2016)

Bitte nicht beleidigt sein, aber ... du fragst nach >2 Jahren, ob es Apache für Windows gibt? Einfach ohne root-Rechte bleiben wäre dann meine Empfehlung, und einfach endlich einen besseren Hoster nehmen.

Ja, es gibt Apache für Windows, so wirklich gleich gut wie auf Linux ist es aber nicht. Bzw. einige Sachen nicht vorhanden oder sehr eingeschränkt, und/oder verbuggt, und/oder alles wegen den MS-Lizenzen einfach verboten. Noch mehr gilt das für PHP.


----------



## Alice (27. November 2016)

Ich konnte die Probleme damals lösen, indem ich eine völlig neue Technik verwendet habe. Aber mittlerweile fällt mir für die neuen Probleme nichts mehr ein. Seit den Wechsel auf den neuen Server mit PHP 5.6.X häufen sich die Problemchen...

Ich habe mich in den 2 Jahren nicht mehr mit einem eigenen Server auseinandergesetzt. Irgendwie muss ich ja mal damit starten... Am besten ins kalte Wasser und mich dann "praktisch" reinarbeiten.

Was gibt es denn besseres als "All-Inkl.com"?

Vielleicht könnte ich "Linux" unter Windows laufen lassen? Virtualisierung oder so? Genug Power hat der Rechner.

PS: Ich schätze eure Ehrlichkeit! Also nicht mit Kritik sparen.  Ich weiss genau, was Du meinst und Du hast Recht. Nur möchte ich meine Situation verändern.


----------



## sheel (27. November 2016)

Alice hat gesagt.:


> Seit den Wechsel auf den neuen Server mit PHP 5.6.X häufen sich die Problemchen...


Dass PHP5.6 jetzt im Dezember am Ende weißt du ja...



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Was gibt es denn besseres als "All-Inkl.com"?


Bei den ganzen Probleme über die letzten Jahre dürfte das "alles" sein.



Alice hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht könnte ich "Linux" unter Windows laufen lassen?


Wozu? Bzw. was daran ist besser als Linux allein?
Und ein paar der Probleme gelten trotzdem, auch wenn Windows nur VM-Host ist.


----------

